

Ask HN: Some ideas to make 20,000$ in a year without a degree? - leoplct

I'm studying engineering, but undergraduate. I know web development, but I haven't enough time to work part-time while studying engineering.<p>I'm interested in ALL KINDS OF IDEAS like: (Private lessons of math or web dev, newspapers delivering...anything!) Do you have some ideas?<p>I just need $ 20k to pay my abroad degree and independent-life<p>PS: Please, tell me something I didn't thought yet
======
paulhauggis
Buy and sell things online. It's the simplest way to make money and you don't
need a degree. You just need to do some research to figure out what will sell.

It won't be easy..but making money usually isn't.

~~~
thekillerdev
Would you have any example of this, working out? * I mean, you buy something
on amazon, sell on ebay? * How much you increase in the price?

------
autophil
Be a due process server and deliver court documents to respondents. Everyone
is suing or getting divorced nowadays, so the demand is there.

Heck, you don't even need a car. I started the business in an afternoon and
made deliveries on my bike. Other deliveries I had someone else do (gave him
half - I did nothing but take the order and pass it off to him).

Get a simple three page website and some business cards made up and you will
make your 20G.

One bit of advice: Get paid in advance, every time. Even if it's a legal firm.
ESPECIALLY if it's a legal firm.

~~~
armenarmen
Great suggestion! What would the typical fee for this be?

~~~
autophil
It varies. Check your competition.

------
writeclick
If you hone your design skills enough, and you get to know WordPress
development, you could create premium themes and then sell them on
Themeforest.net. Some of their top sellers are making $10K+ per month.

------
hodder
Walking dogs is a surprisingly lucrative gig if you can fit that in your
schedule. Seriously, one group walk a day at 20-25 a dog could be your
solution.

------
verganileonardo
You can write ebooks and record videos on the subjects you have knowledge!

Sell them on your website and marketplaces. An example, posted some days ago
at HN: [http://www.clickminded.com/why-appsumo-is-going-to-keep-
crus...](http://www.clickminded.com/why-appsumo-is-going-to-keep-crushing-it/)

------
meric
Web development freelancing can make good money, especially if you're good.

------
dholowiski
Barista?

------
modernise
Grow indoor hydroponic marijuana.

~~~
randomchars
Legal costs would be pretty steep if busted though.

